# How do some guys go without any kind of protective gear what so ever?



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been watch fat man bee videos on you tube for the past few weeks, and am left wondering: how does he do it? How does he go without even wearing a veil, and not get the first sting? And he is not the only one, video after video of people going through hives wearing no gear. I just watched a video of a guy and girl wearing shorts and t shirts checking a top bar (nothing against top bars, I've got four myself), anyway, they walked up to the hive, put their hands on it and said, I kid you not, "hello bees, how are you today?" Then they checked the hive bees flying everywhere, and never got the first sting. So today, I thought I would try it, walked up and said hello to the bees, after taking off the cover, got two stings on the hand. Maybe I did it wrong. Are some people really just born with a gift for handling bees?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> walked up and said hello to the bees ...
> Maybe I did it wrong.

Are your bees Italians? :scratch:

You need to say "*Buon giorno", *or *"**Ciao a tutti" *:lookout:


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It depends on the bees, the hive strength, the flows, the weather, the time of year, the hive stores, etc.


----------



## praxis178 (Dec 26, 2012)

It's mid winter here in Oz, but I just paid mine a visit, I do wear a veil, but it's a home brew hat with some mozzy/fly netting around it and is more for my confidence than protection. I don't wear gloves (never have), I wore a long sleeved polo shirt today, but in summer it's a light tee-shirt. I have two TBH and will start two Lang's in spring. No stings and more often than not none buzz me either.

Do I have the calmest bees ever? No, when I set up the first of these TBH I collected 37 strings in that one DAY. Now I guess they like me?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

type of bees plays a factor. Knowing when to smoke, how much to smoke, and when not to smoke is vital as well. Not using strong deodorant's, not smelling like livestock, or smelling like your pets play a major role also.

Not messing with them more than you have to while in the hive. Not getting into them to often. 

I personally have noticed more aggressive behavior when hives were located in heavy shade but that might just be my bees. 

I keep my 100 plus hives with just a veil, t-shirt and crocs 99% of the time. I still use my bee suit when needed. Its a tool no shame in using it. 

I have been stung at least 15 times this year. Part of the trade. 

Some days they will hit you through the suit, some days you could work them buck naked. That's the way my bees are. 

And these are a colony of females...... who knows what they'll do next!


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

What Ray said.

Plus, there are some very gentle bees out there, Often, a. i. was used to develop them. Think..................queen breeders.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've done it bare handed and come to the notion that bees have tiny brains and regardless of how much I want to become "one with nature" they might not follow the script. I believe it is irresponsible for an instructor to demonstrate handling bees without protective clothes. It makes new people think that being a "good" beekeeper means handling bees in bare skin. That is nonsense and has probably caused people to consider themselves failures as beekeepers. My wife was in the ER from a blood infection caused by a sting--odd but it happened. She is no longer "one with the bees". I got hit twice in each hand and swelled up like a tick. Did I do something to cause it? Don't know, don't care.

Sorry to be on a soapbox but this topic gets my head spinning. Guys who catch rattlers wear knee-high leather boots.

One little variance in your chemistry , or something you ate yesterday could cause bees to react poorly. "born with a gift"? Nope, they are just willing to get stung a lot. why they risk getting stung seems to have more to do with the ego, who knows? more likely they are born less sensitive to bee venom.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Experience. Knowing what one can do and get away with.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Experience. Knowing what one can do and get away with.


But then comes that day that bees can't be read correctly and you get lit up. I never lift a lid without a veil anymore.


----------



## awaggledance (Jun 8, 2013)

First let me say that I think it is important to protect yourself when you are in a potentially dangerous situation. Removing a hive from a house means I am wearing the full jacket, suit, and gloves. But day to day working with my own hive I didn't need it all. This is my first year beekeeping and I never got that scared, anxious, hesitant, or nervous feeling. I never felt like I was taking a big risk. The first day installing the package I had the jacket and veil combo, gloves,and long pants. I felt clunky so I took off the gloves and haven't put them on since. Weeks later I still felt very comfortably around my bees but a bit restricted so I soon bought a simple veil and hat. I figured I would still wear a large white long sleeved shirt the next time I went out, but it started warming up I forgot the long sleeves. Now I usually go out in jeans and a t-shirt and the only reason I'm wearing jeans is because I have to walk through tall grass to get to my hive. A Friend of mine who is a beekeeper keeps telling me there will come a time when I need all my protective gear, but for now I will just enjoy working them with out wearing a jacket in 80 degree weather. I think I have been blessed with some gentle bees, so I am thankful and will enjoy them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Be prepared. Being a beekeeper means having the tools and knowing how and when to use them. Like a carpenter w/ a tool belt, saw, level, and square. 

You also need to know and understand what the bees are telling you. "Don't like what you are doing. Better suit up if you are going to continue invading our space."


----------



## Gila (Jun 20, 2013)

Matt903 said:


> I have been watch fat man bee videos on you tube for the past few weeks, and am left wondering: how does he do it? How does he go without even wearing a veil, and not get the first sting? And he is not the only one, video after video of people going through hives wearing no gear


.
I don't agree with Fat Bee Man in this case. He and others give a false sense of security to new beeks in their Youtube learning videos when they don't wear protection (Veil etc...)


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with that. A good shop teacher sets a good example to his students by using eye and hearing protection. What you do in the privacy of your own garage or bee yard is your business, but as the old saying goes it's all fun and games until someone loses an eye.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

As per FBM's videos, I see your point. But, to answer the question posed in this Thread's Title, answers have been given. Working w/out veils and/or gloves can be done and is quite enjoyable at the right time under the right conditions.


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I wear a bee jacket most of the time. A long-time beekeeper friend usually wears a veil, but says "if you ever see me wearing the full bee suit, just keep on driving".


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

as sqkcrk said tie right time and conditions are the key. I'd like to see fat bee man shake packages without his suit.


----------



## ralph3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Based on what I've seen and experienced. It's 100% genetic/pheromone influenced trait. I keep mine in the front yard. I can't allow anything other than gentle.

Size of the hive only makes a difference if they are mean to begin with. three frames of bees with the same queen mother will act just like 30 frames of bees with the same queen being the mother. Sometimes even with workers that are not her offspring. If I have to use smoke and a veil. I kill the queen. If I have to use smoke. I'll kill them this fall and combine with the nicer ones.

No tellin how long this selection process will take. I've got about 30ish queens mated out here this year and only three of them can be worked without smoke. I have one stacked three mediums high and one four. The four high one is well packed with bees. Not an issue. I can tear the whole hive down and spend as much time as I want in there. I shook about two pounds of bees out of it to help out other hives newly mated the other day. Cracked the box open 24 hours later. Still nice.

Test the bees at the entrance first. Wave your hand slightly in front. If they ignore you. Crack the lid. If a few run out and bump your hand or bounce off of you then you may want a veil. Or reaching for the frames if you notice them come out and bounce on you hands you might want gloves unless you can tolerate getting stung. The ones of mine that hit my hands when reaching for frames. The use of smoke usually stops that behavior enough to work them without protection of any kind. If not I kill the queen and shake them out forcing them to beg into a nicer hive.


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

I have worked without protective gear in the past, but not anymore. However, I use to smoke myself thoroughly before opening the hives. Puffed smoke on my hands, arms, entire body, hair, even feet. I smelled like I had just come out of a smoking bar.


----------



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

I worked a hive of Italians yesterday with no veil, shorts, a t-shirt and flip flops. Went through every top bar and they didn't even look at me cross eyed. 3 weeks ago,the same hive after 2 straight days of rain, lit me up 3 times as soon as i took off the lid off..... timing is everything


----------



## Stanger (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a video of fbm shaking down a package without PPE (personal protective equipment) on youtube.. We are first year beeks and we wear our veils... Probably always will.. Aside from that i just tuck whatever shirt im wearing into whatever shorts im wearing and depending on the weather decide sandels or shoes... Opened a top the other day to check food level on a newer package and a bee rammed the little women.. Now she claims she is scared of bees all over again because "i didnt do anything to it and it came at me anyway, thats not defensive aggression thats offensive" ... In her defense the next day she threw on her veil and pulled frames in a tshirt for an inspection because "had work to do" ... The point is, how much PPE you wear is how comfortable you are.. There are no tricks, there are no secrets... Pay attention to the weather, temperature, and such.. Gather as much info as you can and wear what you need to feel comfortable and calm.. Ive only been stung 3 times in my young beekeeping career, once on the ass, once in front of my ear, and once behind said ear... Ive decided its not the end of the world so i just protect my face and head


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

ralph3 said:


> Based on what I've seen and experienced. It's 100% genetic/pheromone influenced trait. I keep mine in the front yard. I can't allow anything other than gentle.
> 
> Size of the hive only makes a difference if they are mean to begin with. three frames of bees with the same queen mother will act just like 30 frames of bees with the same queen being the mother. Sometimes even with workers that are not her offspring. If I have to use smoke and a veil. I kill the queen. If I have to use smoke. I'll kill them this fall and combine with the nicer ones.
> 
> ...


How many queens have you killed so far w/ your no smoke/no veil criteria?


----------



## WilliesHoneyCo (Jun 23, 2013)

In the 10 years I have kept bees the best advice I got from an old beekeeper was to get rid of your beesuit. At first I would get stung alot but after awhile when you learn to read the bees and how to work with them stings are alot less common. I only own a veil now and the last time I used that was when I did a cut out. I was down in GA last week learning from Fatbeeman, his bees are like any other bees. Remember bees smell fear.....


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I usually have 4 to 10 hives next to each other in any given location and I can get away with no protection with most of them buy there's usually one or two in each yard that just absolutely insist I wear a veil. 

I also notice that when I wear my "reader" sunglasses to find eggs they tend to try to sting around my eyes. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Part of it may be that some people have little to no reaction to bee stings, even multiple stings. 

I wish my body worked like that. Yeah I know, take more stings, build immunity yada, yada, yada. That approach simply dont work for me.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

WilliesHoneyCo said:


> In the 10 years I have kept bees the best advice I got from an old beekeeper was to get rid of your beesuit. At first I would get stung alot but after awhile when you learn to read the bees and how to work with them stings are alot less common. I only own a veil now and the last time I used that was when I did a cut out. I was down in GA last week learning from Fatbeeman, his bees are like any other bees. Remember bees smell fear.....


Really....they can smell fear?

I would always advise wearing a veil. During honey flows the bees are very easy to work. Slow and deliberate works best. As the season progresses, I find the need to wear gloves in the fall when they get super defensive preparing for winter.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Michael B said:


> Really....they can smell fear?
> 
> I would always advise wearing a veil. During honey flows the bees are very easy to work. Slow and deliberate works best. As the season progresses, I find the need to wear gloves in the fall when they get super defensive preparing for winter.


Smelling fear is an interesting term...... your body gives off a very different odor when alarmed..... Its how police dogs can track a bad guy thru a bunch of not bad guys....

I don't know if bees pick that up, but its there......

As for setting a bad example by going suitless or veiless. videos done in full gear tend to be poor audio quality. so its real hard to make a good video with full gear......

As for the bees... depends LOT on flow and weather.....as already mentioned many times


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmmtjFgdqz8

You only see the Videos that worked, the ones of "The Beekeepers Dance" are on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll approach bees without gear, I'll look at hives from the outside, and I'll approach a clustered swarm to take a look. But as soon as I am actually messing with them at all, I'm at least covering my head.

Whenever I see people advocating no gear, I think of Timothy Treadwell

He lived among the Grizzly Bears in Alaska for 13 summers. Played with them; hung around with them. Guided Tourists up there and refused to carry pepper spray or put an electric fence around his campsite.

He appeared on David Letterman and Dateline. His story was very compelling. He suggested the bears were just misunderstood and had a whole lot of people wanting to hug-a-bear...

...until he and his girlfriend got killed and partially eaten by one.


----------



## Montyb (May 27, 2013)

Shook out 4 packages in April and may no problem. They didn't have hive or honey to protect so no problem. Their all prob. Quadrupled in size now, I always wear a veil and just nitrile gloves no smoke on langs and definitely no smoke on tbh's. only open 1 bar space. They peek out but that's it. Tbh's now has 21 bars drawn. Monty inmarquette


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

julysun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmmtjFgdqz8
> 
> You only see the Videos that worked...


This one is interesting at 1:20. 
How much "fear" do you think they'd be smelling if he wasn't wearing any gear when he opened that hive?

Adam


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

gmcharlie said:


> Smelling fear is an interesting term...... your body gives off a very different odor when alarmed..... Its how police dogs can track a bad guy thru a bunch of not bad guys....


I would politely disagree with that statement about police dogs and how they track. I don't wish to hijack the thread however. I would also add, some people handle tarantulas with nary a problem. as for me? I have several and I just don't feel like taking the risk. their brains are very small. I do work my bees most of the time bare handed. I always wear a veil at a minimum, simply because I would find it hard to scrape a stinger out of my eye area when I can't see it. Some things are worth protecting, even if the risk is minimal.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 16, 2009)

My ranting did go a bit off topic...sorry 

When we were in the ER after my wife had a blood infection from a sting, I asked the Doctor about the theory of more stings/less treatment helping to reduce the impact of bee venom. As if a person develops more tolerance, assuming they don't die in the process of repeated stings. He said it sounded silly to him as he looked at the red line running up my wifes arm. 

Bees can smell fear? Really. Did that come out of a University somewhere?




Nabber86 said:


> Part of it may be that some people have little to no reaction to bee stings, even multiple stings.
> 
> I wish my body worked like that. Yeah I know, take more stings, build immunity yada, yada, yada. That approach simply dont work for me.


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

While most of my eight hives are very gentle and are unlikely to sting me, I always wear at least a veil if I open a hive. Only took one sting on my nose to teach me that. I don't understand this comment: "I also notice that when I wear my "reader" sunglasses to find eggs they tend to try to sting around my eyes. Anyone else notice that?" - Why risk getting stung near your eyes?? 

I am amazed at how Fatbeeman is able to work his. In some videos he does get stung and it doesn't seem to affect him.

In one location I have two hives. One is the nicest bees in the world, the other one I just don't trust. Thus always some gear when I'm near them.

My one experience with a hot hive taught me that there's no such thing as too much protective gear. Here's a video I took when I moved them to a remote location that's similar to the one linked above: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxwyu14ZNX4
Full protective gear and still got four or five stings in the ankle, a couple thru the shoulder, and one in my head from a bee the wriggled thru a tiny opening in the zipper.


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

camero7 said:


> But then comes that day that bees can't be read correctly and you get lit up. I never lift a lid without a veil anymore.


I agree, at least a veil. I normally walk away without a sting or buzz. But the day came when I got two in the face, not a pretty picture. So veil yes! I don't like the idea that a bee has to die, cause I wanna be free!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting that vid *bison*. Every new Beek south of the Mason Dixon line should view it. :applause:


----------



## Stanger (Mar 4, 2013)

That was an interesting video... Africanized i assume?


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Most of the time you can open a queen-right hive that is actively collecting nectar/pollen without protective gear and be just fine. However, you probably won't know a hive has lost its queen until to open the lid - then it is too late if you aren't wearing gear. 

I did that once and will never make that mistake again. There was no evading those bees - I'm just glad no one else was there to laugh their butts off


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

Stanger said:


> That was an interesting video... Africanized i assume?


I don't know - I live in the SF Bay Area, so not an area that I believe has Africanized bees. There are rumors of some bad bees that came up a few years ago. The queen was one I'd raised from a calm hive, must have mated with a bad bee.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

julysun said:


> Thanks for posting that vid *bison*. Every new Beek south of the Mason Dixon line should view it. :applause:


you don't have to be in the south to have a hive like this. I had one last year that would meet me at the truck door when I pulled into the yard. Took a couple visits to get that queen and then a couple weeks before the hive calmed down. Nothing like stepping out of the truck and taking a hit on the face.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hideawayranch said:


> I agree, at least a veil. I normally walk away without a sting or buzz. But the day came when I got two in the face, not a pretty picture. So veil yes! I don't like the idea that a bee has to die, cause I wanna be free!


Do you try to grab a bee that is about to sting you quickly by hand and squish it before it plants its' stinger? I do that and avoid a lot of stings.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I often worked the first hive I got with no veil, shorts, t shirt, and sandals.

It was several miles from my home, and I was lucky to get the opportunity to work it once a week.
I thought that as long I moved fluidly, didn't bang around and used common sense, I'd be fine.

The second year I kept bee I did quite a bit of splitting, and encountered bees when they are queenless -- and discovered even bees from "gentle" stock can be pretty cranky when queenless, as I got stung up pretty good that day.

As long as the weather is clear and sunny, you get in the hive at mid day when most of the foragers are out, there is no thunderstorm coming, the bees are genetically disposed to gentleness, you don't drop anything and startle them, don't accidentally crush a bee and release alarm pheromone, don't use too little smoke, don't use too much smoke, don't use the wrong kind of smoke, don't still have habanero oil on your fingers from slicing peppers even after washing, don't smell bad to bees, don't use scented toiletries, didn't just kiss someone wearing cologne or perfume, and don't any-one-of-a-hundred-other-things, you can often work bees without a veil.

My bees are _nearly_ always gentle.

But today I opened a hive whose queen quit laying a couple weeks ago. 

It's a very crowded hive, well populated for the flow, and is supered.

I had placed a new, caged queen in the hive previously after looking (unsuccessfully) for the queen.

After four days, I'd checked on the caged queen and there were a lot of bees biting on the cage, so I knew the original queen was probably still present.

I was out of time, so I left the new queen cage (corks had not been removed) in for the night.
If I'd had queen excluders with me, I'd've put them btw the three brood boxes, but I hadn't any with me.

Thunderstorms prevented me returning yesterday.

With thunderstorms forecast for this afternoon, and all day the next few days, I wen back up to pinch the original queen today.

Unfortunately, the bees had had enough time to chew through the cork in the queen cage, and the new queen had been loosed. Hopefully the new queen survives, but it is not likely based on the behavior of the bees when I was in the hive last time.

But here's the point of all this:

These normally very gentle bees had 
a) been in a hive that was entered a lot more frequently than normal lately,
b) been queenless long enough to have no open brood,
c) were opened when a thunderstorm was imminent and the barometer was dropping like a rock.

These normally gentle bees (descended from the gentle queen in my original hive mentioned above) were very aggressive, head butting, veil-obscuring, stinging my gloves, and when I was through, pursued me for 75 yards after I had finished.

That's totally out of character for that hive.

If I'd relied on their behavior up til today, and if I didn't know from experience that the conditions present were likely to result in an unpleasant hive, I might have worked them in shorts, or just a veil.

And I'd be in bad shape right now.

Until you are experienced enough to be able to watch the hive entrance for a moment and have an idea of what's going on inside, and are able to recognize when bees are likely to behave more aggressively than normal based on condition, you're not wise to work bees without your skin well covered and a veil on. 

You may never have an issue.
But if you do, it's not likely to be just one or two little stings.

Be safe.

Have fun
Enjoy your bees


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nabber86 said:


> Part of it may be that some people have little to no reaction to bee stings, even multiple stings.
> 
> I wish my body worked like that. Yeah I know, take more stings, build immunity yada, yada, yada. That approach simply dont work for me.


Mind over matter Nabber. Get stung, scrape it off, keep on working. What kind of reaction do you exhibit? Jump around like you dropped an anvil on your toe?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

gmcharlie said:


> Smelling fear is an interesting term...... your body gives off a very different odor when alarmed..... Its how police dogs can track a bad guy thru a bunch of not bad guys....
> 
> I don't know if bees pick that up, but its there......
> 
> ...


Just like when bees from one hive enter another hive laden w/ honey or pollen and acting like they belong there. No problems. Just like yesterday when I drove up to an Immigration Check Point in my Bee Truck. I knew I wasn't doing anything illegal and that the people at the check point could tell that by looking at my truck, so I was cool and they were too. Had I driven up in a van w/ tinted windows and a load of undocumented persons I'm sure my demeanor would have been noticablly different and things would have progressed differently. Bees are sensitive observers too.


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

Kamon Reynolds said:


> I keep my 100 plus hives with just a veil, t-shirt and crocs 99% of the time....


So, the other 1% of the time you're using pants too?

Made me think of an old line my friend's father used to say:
"I got up this morning and it looked so good out, I decided to leave it out."


----------



## oklabizznessman (Oct 24, 2011)

bison said:


> I don't know - I live in the SF Bay Area, so not an area that I believe has Africanized bees. There are rumors of some bad bees that came up a few years ago. The queen was one I'd raised from a calm hive, must have mated with a bad bee.



It appeared you had just moved these bees? I've never had a box of bees ride around in a vehicle for a while and be happy about it. 

I broke my toe one time by kicking a rooster in the breast for flogging my son, the rooster is still laughing.
You can open any hive at any time and get results like that, just stand there in only a veil.
I opened a hive five boxes deep the other day and nary a head butt would I go back with just a T-shirt
cats have claws
dogs have teeth
snakes have fangs
I don't care if bees can smell or not
that rooster is still laughing


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

oklabizznessman said:


> It appeared you had just moved these bees? I've never had a box of bees ride around in a vehicle for a while and be happy about it.
> 
> Yes I'd just moved them and no doubt this contributed to their anger. However, the reason I'd moved them is that they'd been behaving the same way in my back yard, with dozens of them attacking me when I'd open the hive. They made my yard uninhabitable as individual bees would sting us whenever we went outside, even nowhere near the hive. Imagine your rooster hunting you down and pecking you!
> 
> I requeened after moving them. First check two weeks later met the same result as in the video. Three weeks later and only a few angry bees, another week or two and they'll be nice and gentle again... but I'll still wear a veil!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Matt903 said:


> Are some people really just born with a gift for handling bees?


No, it's learned. What we do naturally, is exactly what aggravates the bees.

I started out as a hobbyist & despite full suit used to get stung sometimes badly, every time I went in the hives. Then I got a job working bees full time, and the boss refused to allow me to wear protective equipment when he didn't think I should, no veil, nothing. So at first I copped 30 or 40 stings every day. But after a few months I'd figured out exactly what makes bees sting. The way I move, smoked, not smoked, etc.

Going by how long it took me while working hives full time, I think most hobbyists will just never be in an arena hot and heavy and long enough to really figure it out, although I have seen some hobbyists who are pretty good.

One thing gives me a kick, I work with a lot of hobbyists, and I'll sometimes go to open their hive and they'll say "whatchout better put a veil on those bees are real angry ones". I never bother, and as long as the hobbyist doesn't make any screw ups, rarely get stung.

Then they say "oh yeah, but you were just lucky it must be a good day".

LOL


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Mind over matter Nabber. Get stung, scrape it off, keep on working. What kind of reaction do you exhibit? Jump around like you dropped an anvil on your toe?


 The sting itself is no big deal. Feels like a pin prick, well maybe more like a tack. I stay focused and try not do anything stupid like drop a frame loaded with bees. 

8 to 12 hours later it starts swelling. Sometimes the swelling is minor and lasts through the next day. Other times it keeps swelling and blows up like a balloon. And stays that way for the better part of a week. Seems to be no rhyme or reason to the reaction that I can tell. 

Benadryl, ibuprofen, and lots of ice does wonders.


----------



## GregP (Apr 4, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. The guys that do must have much gentler bees than mine though, lol. I also think it's a matter of ego. I've been keeping bees for 14 years, my grandfather had kept them for over 50, we always suited up.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Oldtimer,

I'm not sure most hobbyist would be willing to take 30 to 40 stings every day for a few months to reach this "No protection utopia" you've seemed to have attained.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I'll tell you the truth, no ego here.........I hate getting stung, period!! I always wear gloves and my ventilated jacket/veil combo. I also always wear jeans as well except for once when I wore thin work out pants and took a sting to the leg, that didn't bother me, but it was the thought of getting stung somewhere else that bothered me! I do wear tennis shoes now though instead of my work boots!! 

I do have to wear gloves though because the times I did get stung on them they swell up and look like Mickey Mouse hands! Only place on my whole body that reacts bad to stings............that I know of so far.

So, call me a wuss..........but atleast I am confident when working the hives!!LOL


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Charlie B said:


> Oldtimer,
> 
> I'm not sure most hobbyist would be willing to take 30 to 40 stings every day for a few months to reach this "No protection utopia" you've seemed to have attained.


No of course they wouldn't, and that's my point. I would not encourage anyone to get 30 or 40 stings a day.

For me, It was a long time ago, I was a teenage kid with a hard boss. Ego had no part in it, he had his theories and I did what I was told.

Now, I'm glad of what I have learned. At the time, it was hard work.

I rarely wear any protection, because I have very gentle bees, which is important to me, and I'm more comfortable without gloves, veil, etc.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nabber86 said:


> The sting itself is no big deal. Feels like a pin prick, well maybe more like a tack. I stay focused and try not do anything stupid like drop a frame loaded with bees.
> 
> 8 to 12 hours later it starts swelling. Sometimes the swelling is minor and lasts through the next day. Other times it keeps swelling and blows up like a balloon. And stays that way for the better part of a week. Seems to be no rhyme or reason to the reaction that I can tell.
> 
> Benadryl, ibuprofen, and lots of ice does wonders.


Generally my reply would be you need to get stung more and more often. But i don't want to encure any liability, so I won't.


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm with you, BeeGhost - I just don't care to get stung. Sure, I can shrug them off and keep working, but why go unprotected? Stings to the hands and face are the worst.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bap perhaps, but, believe me, not the worst.


----------



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

I find that in springtime my resistance to stings is down and i swell up and itch more. After the first month of working my hives again and after 10 or 12 stings my resistance is back up and its nothing more than a very minor irritation. Of course if i get stung more than a few times early in a inspection i suit up... I'm not brave(stupid) enough to let them wear me out...lol And i normally don't use smoke in my KTBH's.


----------



## ralph3 (Jun 3, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> How many queens have you killed so far w/ your no smoke/no veil criteria?


I have no clue. I got a half a glass baby bottle full of last years. Several of this years in it. I'm trying to put up with the ones I'd rather see dead until fall cause they are making workers for me to use in splits.

I'll know more about that number about say September.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't understand. Are you trying to find bees that can be worked w/out a veil and gloves? And doing that search by killing queens that head hives that sting you when you open a hive w/out a veil or gloves? Is that correct?

Do you search out gentle bees from other beekeepers? Where do queens come from when you want to requeen? Replace the queen you have killed.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> I never bother, and as long as the hobbyist doesn't make any screw ups, rarely get stung.


It might be helpful to hobbyist if you would list all these screw ups to avoid. What are they? What assures a beekeeper that he won't get stung?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Acebird said:


> What assures a beekeeper that he won't get stung?


I don't know. If you find out, please tell me.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> What assures a beekeeper that he won't get stung?


Not minding a sting or two. Being confident, knowledgable , and experienced. Letting conditions and the bees tell you when to keep a veil on and when to put gloves on.

I don't normally go into hives very often w/out wearing a veil. But if conditions are right, nice sunny day w/ bees flying hard and wearing a veil is uncomfortable, causing me to sweat a lot, making it hard for me to see thru my glasses, I will work w/out a veil. Until I get stung in the head enuf times to make me think a veil would be a good thing to have in place.

More or less the same w/ gloves. I'd rather not wear them. And if I had a small number of hives I probably wouldn't wear them as often as I do.

There are plenty of horror stories about bee stings, I prefer the times when not wearing protective gear was a preference and a pleasure.


----------



## ralph3 (Jun 3, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> I don't understand. Are you trying to find bees that can be worked w/out a veil and gloves?


It's easy to understand. They are made just like all livestock was. To be domesticated in order to be managed by man to work for him.

If somebody refuses to manage something. He loses it. Genetic traits are the same way.

If you have a cow that will kill you mated by a bull that will kill you. What will the calf do when he or she grows up? It's easier to take three steps backward when selecting genetics than it is to take a half a step forward.



> And doing that search by killing queens that head hives that sting you when you open a hive w/out a veil or gloves? Is that correct?


yea.



> Do you search out gentle bees from other beekeepers? Where do queens come from when you want to requeen? Replace the queen you have killed.


replace it with offspring of the most gentle one in the yard. or somebody elses which ever.

I guarantee you as many hives as you have. You can walk by every single one and ONE of them will stand out above the rest and most likely be gentle as cats even with no smoke.

Graft as many as you can get mated out of her and save the nicest ones. 

When you find that nice one. She'll prove to you that all this talk about pissy on cloudy/windy/rainy days and stuff is a load of crap. But it's not a load of crap when explaining *most* bees. Most people don't care cause either they have a mosquito bite type tolerance of apitoxin or they go out in a hazmat suit with cuffs and ankles taped up and don't give a hoot.

I have one queen out of 30ish so far that I can open the hive and the bees on the top bars will turn and go down on the combs. I can reach for frames and they will see my fingers coming and get out of the way. I have 20 capped cells out there right now out of her. Can't wait to see her babies. Should have a bunch hatching in a couple days.

75% of the bees in that box are not her offspring atleast. So why then is it that they treated me differently with their own mother? Certainly disproves a load of crap that I've read.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What part of VA is Whitmell in? If it isn't too far off of my route south maybe I should drop in on you some time and see what it's like.


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

Haven't read all the responses, but I'd bet those that don't wear protective gear don't react all that strongly to stings. 

Someone mentioned getting 30-40 stings a day for a month...I'm pretty sure that would have literally ended me up in a hospital or dead. Some of us swell up and itch with just one sting. Some hardly react at all. I wish I didn't react, as the stings themselves don't hurt all that much. Having your thumb twice as large as it normally is and itch for 4-5 days after from a single sting is WAY to much. 

I wear protective gear and always will. Not to mention even an accidental sting in the eye can cause blindness, not worth the risk to me. 

~Matt


----------



## WISHBONE (Sep 15, 2010)

I think you have to consider the person, some are very tolerate to pain. for years I did not wear protection. most of the time I don't know when I get stung till I see the stinger & no swelling unless its on my head & that is minor. I also don't take a shot when getting teeth pulled. normally don't know when the tooth comes out. on the other hand one drink of Gatorade will knock me out. I have been stung directly in the eye & did not go blind, didn't hurt much either. it did scare me , so know I wear a jacket & veil or have it close. I wear everything with cutouts. randy


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It takes two things:

1) very gentle bees
2) complete ignorance of how rapidly things can go bad


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Just like yesterday when I drove up to an Immigration Check Point in my Bee Truck.


 Try that loaded with bee's, I bet they just waive you on through. In the inner boxes you can put your immigrants 4 story deeps should do it as long as the bee's are flying out of the outer boxes. I see a movie or tv episode coming on.




MJuric said:


> Someone mentioned getting 30-40 stings a day for a month...




That was me yesterday looks a little better today. Just ordered an ultrabreeze jacket. That vail and hat thing is not working for me anymore.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha good saying pink cow. I most always wear pants. The ticks are rough here. 

I have had up to 30 folks (without gear) within 3-20 feet of my hives with my largest hive opened for them to see and get close to. In my experience wearing gloves and suits get me stung more than when I am not wearing them. (Especially gloves) I always wear a veil except for short 1-5 minute periods occasionally. When I need to the whole get up it used but it truly is a bad day in the beeyard when that happens.

Gloves crush bees, they take stingers and wreak of "come sting the heck out of me" Even on the next visit. I don't have time to wash my stuff everyday. Also when using gloves the finesse is quickly tossed to the wayside and the bees don't appreciate any rougher than needed handling.

I think instructors should forewarn that new beekeepers should work there way up to going without gloves. (I understand people are allergic so this does not apply to you)

BUT It is also important that people know that EHB's are gentle and not the vicious aggressors that many uneducated folks think they are.

Just like with every thing common sense and moderation are needed.

The reality of beekeeping is that when you keep honeybees you will get stung. 


I worked in mine 9 hours yesterday with just a veil. Walked 150 plus feet from a yard and had one fly hit me in the head get tangled in my short head of hair and sting me for no darn reason. Happens.....


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

"So why then is it that they treated me differently with their own mother? Certainly disproves a load of crap that I've read." *Ralph3*

So you add to it, profanely.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think a lot depends on the beekeeper. Noted some bees have a nasty temper, but these bees in the wild don't bother anyone. When we tear apart their home too often or fly through an inspection like a wrecking ball, or choke them with the smoker,what do you expect? I have gentle bees, usually don't wear a hat/veil, although one is handy if I need it, but I have learned to work my bees with slow, fluid movements, no jerking things around no bumping or dropping frames. Even at that sometimes the girls are in a bad mood. When that happens, I walk away. Remember we are supposed to be their caretakers, adapting to their world, not the other way around. JMO. :banana:


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Ode1891 said:


> ...why they risk getting stung seems to have more to do with the ego, who knows? more likely they are born less sensitive to bee venom.


More likely it's too hot in Georgia, Alabama & Louisiana during the summer to risk heat stroke from suiting up. Stings vs heat is the decision that I have had to make. Once you get desensitized somewhat to stings you have options. But from what I've seen even though they may be able to work the bees some without protection, they still have it available for when the bees are on a different program (as you see with JPtheBeeman).

Our bees are very agreeable until a dearth at which time they may be a little more defensive of their stores which leads to some stings. But when you simulate a nectar flow (feeding) so you can raise bees and draw out new comb I would expect you have a little more wiggle room during the summer dearth.


----------



## ralph3 (Jun 3, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> What part of VA is Whitmell in? If it isn't too far off of my route south maybe I should drop in on you some time and see what it's like.


Well fat/beeman shouldn't be too far below wherever you are in SC either. Yet if you insist. If you come down 29 south through lynchburg/danville. when you go through danville you are only about 15 minutes away from me.going to SC if you go 29 it shouldn't be too much different than going 95 though richmond south.

I think it's kinda crazeh for somebody with your experience with bees to care to visit somebody like me who has so little experience but ok. I got them 25 feet or so from my front porch the closest ones and they are just like pets.

If you wait until next year at this time I'll be a bit more proud of them. I got a bunch to weed through this year. Hopefully In the next year or two I'll be able to produce a queen worth selling.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MJuri. Not to mention even an accidental sting in the eye can cause blindness said:


> Matt,
> I have hard of this fear, especially since joining beesource not much before, but have never met anyone who has ever actually been stung on the eyeball. Makes me wonder if it ever has happened. Though I imagine it has. Other than being difficult to get the stinger out and possibily the pain I don't know that it would be any worse than anywhere else. The eye seems to be the fastest recovering part of our body, if I recall hearing correctly.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> It takes two things:
> 
> 1) very gentle bees
> 2) complete ignorance of how rapidly things can go bad


This is one case where I feel called to say, Oh, come on Michael, really? To work bees au naturale it takes ignorance of how rapidly things can go bad"? I would say that if one doesn't know how fast things can change and being ready for that to happen, maybe one shouldn't go w/out veil and gloves.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Try that loaded with bee's, I bet they just waive you on through.


Actually have done it w/ a load of hives on the truck, un-netted. Didn't get waived thru. Even after the person realized what I had on the truck. Immigration doesn't hire wimps.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

ralph3 said:


> Well fat/beeman shouldn't be too far below wherever you are in SC either. Yet if you insist. If you come down 29 south through lynchburg/danville. when you go through danville you are only about 15 minutes away from me.going to SC if you go 29 it shouldn't be too much different than going 95 though richmond south.
> 
> I think it's kinda crazeh for somebody with your experience with bees to care to visit somebody like me who has so little experience but ok. I got them 25 feet or so from my front porch the closest ones and they are just like pets.
> 
> If you wait until next year at this time I'll be a bit more proud of them. I got a bunch to weed through this year. Hopefully In the next year or two I'll be able to produce a queen worth selling.


It's a long drive across SC, from Conway/Myrtle Beach, to GA. Though FBM did say he would put me in one of his videos.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> I would say that if one doesn't know how fast things can change and being ready for that to happen, maybe one shouldn't go w/out veil and gloves. 

If one understood how rapidly things can go bad they would never go w/out a veil... so it is a requirement if that is your goal...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And yet I do from time to time. I'm surprised at your statement. Haven't I seen videos of you w/ bees w/out a veil?

I worked for 20 years as an Apiary Inspector and the wearing of gloves while doing inspections was forbidden. Thousands of hives, removing honey crops and putting them back together. I almost always wore a veil, but often did not. I don't think I was being ignorant.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> >If one understood how rapidly things can go bad they would never go w/out a veil... so it is a requirement if that is your goal...


Kinda wondering why your experience is that things can suddenly go so bad. I only see that with people who really don't understand their bees, in the way somebody does who works with them all day, every day, for years. Those people know what might come, and tend not to be caught unawares.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Old timer think about people who reads these forums. I don't believe Michael's comment pertains to people who have years and years of experience with thousands of hives. I think he was fore warning naive beginners like myself who have never had a problem with a hive thinking it is always going to be that way. I have opened my hives without protection but what if Michael is right and ten thousand bees come at me. There is no way you can get the veil on fast enough to do any good. OK so maybe it is only 30 bees. You could be a hurting pup with 30 stings at once.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What he said was that to not wear a veil takes complete ignorance.

He may or may not be right for some people, but in my opinion it is not always the case.

But hey, no biggy. People do what they want.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I know what he said and I think I know who he was saying it to. This is beekeeping, there are exceptions to every rule. Maybe I am going out on a limb here but I know it wasn't you or Mark.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> Old timer think about people who reads these forums. I don't believe Michael's comment pertains to people who have years and years of experience with thousands of hives. I think he was fore warning naive beginners like myself who have never had a problem with a hive thinking it is always going to be that way. I have opened my hives without protection but what if Michael is right and ten thousand bees come at me. There is no way you can get the veil on fast enough to do any good. OK so maybe it is only 30 bees. You could be a hurting pup with 30 stings at once.


A. He made a blanket statement w/out any qualifications.
B. Unless you have some variety of bees unlike anyone else in NY you wouldn't have 10,000 bees fly up out of a hive at you. Even if you picked up your hive and dropped it. Have you ever seen 10,000 bees in the air at once?
C. I have met you and you are perfectly capable, barring a suddenly broken leg, of getting away from your bees by going inside of your house from where your bhive is w/out suffering hundreds of stings.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> I know what he said and I think I know who he was saying it to. This is beekeeping, there are exceptions to every rule. Maybe I am going out on a limb here but I know it wasn't you or Mark.


When he says anyone who does something he is talking about all anyones who do it. How can one interperate what he wrote any other way?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> A. He made a blanket statement w/out any qualifications.


So let's crucify him. Get out the nails and wooden cross. I've done it countless times. When you compose a thought you have a certain audience in your head. It may exclude a group of people that are the real audience and low and behold you throw some mud, but not intentionally.

I live in an area where bees don't go through feast and famine. Lucky me because I can get away with things that people would consider crazy. Am I right?

The bottom line here is if you have no experience then you should darn well wear protection. If you have all the experience in the world they why should anybody tell you anything? The odds are they aren't even if what they wrote includes you.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I worked 10 hives today in one of my yards. I wanted to check on them before we get 2.5 days of rain. I was wearing shorts, tee shirt, & a veil. most every hive was calm, queenright & didn't mind me at all supering & moving on.....then I opened a hive one deep, one honey super. lots of bees on porch....not much honey in medium top super....okay, what's up? pulled honey super....honeybound, no brood....started thinking, maybe I should have paid closer attention to the sounds when I opened the hive, nice little roar. One sting on bare leg, scraped & close w/ a little smoke & move on. rubbed some plantain (pigs ear) on the sting, no pain no swelling. rest of hives were calm & no more stings.

I have only been keeping bees since 09. being mentored & paying very close attention to what & when the more advance keepers wear has helped me go from 200 stings in a year to a lot less. 

I bought some texas queens this year, & put them in my yard @ home. not a good idea. slightest bump with hive tool has 15-20 bees right in my face. I wear jacket & gloves every time. if these girls aren't GREAT honey producers they're gone!
Best advice I've heard is learn from your mistakes. some days you get the eagle, some days the eagle gets you. many hives, keep notes & listen to their attitude when cracking the top. if you can't handle stings wear what you need. I am thankful that my working bees is becoming less & less a pain...so to speak.

btw Mark, I was helping my mentor a cpl years ago, 12 colonies stacked HIGH, blowing bees out & stealing their goods. All of 100,000 bees in the air. got one in my veil. started heading away taking my veil off & my pal Stuff is yelling "don't take your veil off!!" I'm yelling "I have to" "no no no don't!! too late off goes the veil 15-20 stings right on the mellon, dizzy for a little while & back to work.

Post # 70 Good word Beeman!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

This will never be resolved. To the OP.....if you want to know how, spend many years with your bees, loving them, caring for them, and learning their behavior until you reach the point where you are comfortable and calm among them. If you reach a point where you can comfortably and safely work your bees without protection you will know it. It won't be a daring thing nor have anything to do with ego (as some have said) it will just make sense....and if not enjoy keeping your bees with protection.


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Whew! This is the last time I stay up late watching bee videos on you tube and posting on a bee forum! Thank you for everyone who posted, I have read every reply. I hope no one is mad at each other over the difference of opinions expressed here. The way I see it, be you a hobbyist, sideliner, or commercial guy, we all share a love for this amazing insect, just having something in common like that with other people around the world is a rare thing these days.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Kinda wondering why your experience is that things can suddenly go so bad. 

Let's see:

1) you open that hive that was perfectly nice yesterday, but they are decidedly NOT today for no apparent reason. One second it seems like things are normal and the next, hundreds of bees come out after you
2) some Texas bees swarm in the middle of a drought and what were very nice bees last week, come pouring out of the hives by the 10s of thousands hitting you in the face and blocking your vision today
3) you step in a hole that is hiding in the grass, while holding a ten frame deep full of bees and the box hits the ground and breaks into pieces and ten thousand bees hit the air in less than a second, and most of them are very unhappy

Things can change very rapidly.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree with Mike here. 

A guy can have a ton of experience and really reads his bees well. So when he drops that box, he may well "read" he's about to get his butt hammered, but doesn't still doesn't have enough time to do much about it before he takes the stings...


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> Things can change very rapidly.


Sure they can. ...but I can't help think of the beginning of "Tunnel in the Sky" (a Heinlen boys/scifi/survival novel...one that Michael and I have discussed together before). The lesson of going out for survival drill without any gear that will make you feel "****y" is a good one. When you open a hive without gloves, without a veil, etc, you have to approach things differently. You will move slower (or your lack of doing so will be "corrected"). You will be gentle pulling frames...you will act different.
I had a friend who was trying to get into beekeeping with his 15 year old son...he complained to me that his son was too rough with the bees, banging frames around...I told him to take away his son's gloves.
You should do what you need to do in order to feel safe.
If I'm opening hives for an audience that generally isn't wearing protection, I should not open the hives unless I'm willing to do so without protection. I tell people that they might get stung...but I can't promise 

There are few things that can happen to you that (generally) are not harmful long term and cause as much immediate pain as a bee sting. Some of the lessons the bees have for us are taught by stinging. You can't learn those lessons if you are wrapped up like a corn dog 

deknow


----------



## honeydrunk (Dec 29, 2012)

First year beek here. The guy who I bought my bees off inspired alot of confidence in me not wearing any PPE (a cigarette in your mouth helps). Anyway I inspect my bees probably more then I should (2-3 times a week, im learning right?). I have worn PPE only once when I was fixing up some foundationless and tying it in, and realistically I probably didnt even need it then. Now heres the kicker, im 2.5 stories high on six colonies, im in there 2-3 times a week, and I have NEVER been stung by my bees. The closest I came is I was showing a friend after work, and they were all in for the night, I had one guard be fly up at me. 

So lessons learned, if I wouldnt want to be outside its probably not a good time. At night, not a good time. Move slow, be gentle, and dont be afraid. 

That said I have been stung by multiple wasps, yellow jackets, and even a bumblebee.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How do some guys walk across wide open spaces on a wire w/out a net or safety harness?

W/ confidence and faith and very carefully, being willing to accept what happens and then deal w/ it.


----------



## ForrestB (May 26, 2013)

I live in northern Spain and the local bees here have the reputation of being fairly aggressive. That said, I hear many old timers say they never use protection. After reading a lot on the subject here I decided to go without gloves at first. Now I go without any gear if the weather is good and the bees seem calm when I approach the hive. I usually get stung once or twice, sometimes not at all. As several have already said, if I judge wrong whether it is a good day, or I bang something, they correct me quickly. 

I am not a ****y nor do I think I know it all, I just am hypersensitive to heat, I sweat in 60 degree weather if I am in a suit/veil and I have never been able to see eggs with a veil on - without it, I look over the top of my glasses (I am nearsighted) and I can see the eggs plain as day. 

It also helps that I have a high tolerance to stings. I don't really feel any pain from the sting and I have mild itching the next day, sometimes not even that. I was once stung a half dozen times on the face and didn't realize it was more than one sting until I saw the stingers in the mirror when I got home.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> How do some guys walk across wide open spaces on a wire w/out a net or safety harness?



Confidence doesn't guarantee that one possesses the ability / talent to complete a task. There's a lot of crazy YouTube videos of confident people failing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BeeCurious said:


> Confidence doesn't guarantee that one possesses the ability / talent to complete a task. There's a lot of crazy YouTube videos of confident people failing.


Granted. No guarantee of anything accompanies anything I have written in Reply to Posts on this Thread. Or any other Thread. Unless a guarantee was stated.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> Granted. No guarantee of anything accompanies anything I have written in Reply to Posts on this Thread. Or any other Thread. Unless a guarantee was stated.


A very confident reply...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Confidence born of knowledge will help achieve the desired result.

The other kind of confidence is born of ignorance, or maybe a little alcohol, and ends up on funny you tube videos.


----------



## ForrestB (May 26, 2013)

BeeCurious said:


> There's a lot of crazy YouTube videos of confident people failing.


And the world would be a more boring place without them. Lol.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 16, 2009)

I learned a valuable lesson the other day, actually a couple lessons.

1) When opening a hive to inspect the state of honey supers, and I suspect they have gone queenless, always wear my suit & gloves.

2) When I feel the need to wear a bee suit, always make sure to fully zip the veil/hat secure. Do not be silly and leave the jacket half unzipped and the veil completely unzipped.

3) Just because I have all that stuff on, do not be in a hurry and get rough with my handling technique.

4) In case I fail to take these steps, have someone suited up with a hose to squirt the bees off me.

7 stings to my head, and embarrassed since it happened in front of my wife, I find that benedryl and advil are no solution to being stupid . I think I have become numb to hive conditions and my handling style since wearing all the stuff. I will continue to wear the stuff, but I really need to slow down and work'm as if I was naked. You'll be happy to note that the swelling is down enough that I can get my helmet on without pain and will be touring the Smokys next week!


----------



## ForrestB (May 26, 2013)

I don't think there should be any shame in admitting that the danger is a draw too. High altitude mountaineering, scuba diving, skiing, riding a dirt bike, sky diving, etc.... all probably more dangerous than going without a suit (unless you are allergic) and they are mostly about the rush of facing danger. Nothing wrong with that imo.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That is never the reason I go w/out gloves or a veil. I don't see any thrill in doing so. Little to any danger either. There is more danger in driving to the apiaries, imo.

I go w/out gloves when I can because I like the tactile feel and the grip, knowing I have what I am holding well in hand. I feel as though I can hold onto what I am holding better. And, if I ever wish to pick up a queen w/out gloves I can and w/ them I can't.

I go w/out a veil when I can for reasons of comfort and being able to see what I want to w/out that screen in front of my eyes.

Standing 16 or 18 feet up on top of a semi load of beehives spreading the net, spreader boards and straps is thrilling. Standing on the ground beside a beehive, w/out veil or gloves, is not.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Standing 16 or 18 feet up on top of a semi load of beehives spreading the net, spreader boards and straps is thrilling.

If the hive load on the truck you are standing on is 16 or 18 feet high, your bees will likely be in for a _most interesting _  journey, starting at a nearby bridge!  

:ws:
Clearances on different routes vary, but on loads that exceed 13 ft 6 inches (standard minimum bridge clearance) drivers need to take extra special care. For 16 to 18 ft high loads _oversize permits_ ($$$$) will almost certainly be required.

.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

I usually wear my full suit, but mainly because I tend to wear dark clothes, and my bees do NOT like dark colors. It's just faster to throw on the suit than it is to change.

I have Beeweavers (not the gentlest bees, but not aggressive. They're what I like: willing to mix it up to defend the hive, but they don't gang up or follow you around the bee yard) and have started to work them without gloves- only stung once. I think the fact that I dont have gloves on forces me to be extra careful about where I put my hands. This in turn means I am VERY gentle with the frames and I think, overall, that goes a long way towards not disturbing the bees and causing problems.

I always smoke them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> > Standing 16 or 18 feet up on top of a semi load of beehives spreading the net, spreader boards and straps is thrilling.
> 
> If the hive load on the truck you are standing on is 16 or 18 feet high, your bees will likely be in for a _most interesting _  journey, starting at a nearby bridge!
> 
> ...


It must not be as high as it seems.  I'm sure you are correct.


----------



## ForrestB (May 26, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> That is never the reason I go w/out gloves or a veil. I don't see any thrill in doing so. Little to any danger either. There is more danger in driving to the apiaries, imo.
> 
> I go w/out gloves when I can because I like the tactile feel and the grip, knowing I have what I am holding well in hand. I feel as though I can hold onto what I am holding better. And, if I ever wish to pick up a queen w/out gloves I can and w/ them I can't.
> 
> ...


I agree and go without (as of recently) for the same reasons. That said, it seems some people think it is foolhardy, to which I would reply that any number of sports are much more dangerous. And as you pointed out, driving itself is a very risky activity - close to 40k Americans die in automobile accidents every year. I think by comparison, we are relatively safe by the hive, without a veil.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

If you get killed by bees it will make national news. If you get killed in a car accident it is unlikely it will make national news.


----------

